# TAL - Tower Australia Group



## Trader Paul (12 July 2007)

Hi folks,

TAL ... here's some simple TA and astroanalysis ... 

IDEALLY, we would like to see TAL test the lows,
around 213-216 again on 13072007, with another 
hammer candle and high volume ..... though, given 
the higher volumes and support, since the end of 
May 2007, we may have already seen the lows.

Expecting significant and positive news for TAL,
either late on Friday 13072007 or 16072007, too ... !~!

Exit planned by 27072007, when a significant negative
time cycle comes into play ..... 

See updated TAL chart, attached .....

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## Dutchy3 (26 July 2007)

Seems to me that this one is worth an anchor position ... a reaction should be expected yet performed well yeaterday when the ASX dropped of 70 or so points
...


----------



## Trader Paul (12 January 2008)

Hi folks,

TAL ... some time cycles, ahead:

      23-24012008 ... negative spotlight on TAL

         28012008 ... minor and positive cycle

         20022008 ... negative cycle expected

      22-25022008 ... positive spotlight on TAL ... 

      13-17032008 ... 3 cycles ... positive news expected

         24032008 ... minor

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## dahussla (26 October 2010)

Is there any new information regarding this company? 

I am looking into Tower Australia and at the end of last month they announced strong growth and $1 Billion dollars in inforce premiums, plus the added partnership of Virgin Insurance.

Does anyone else have anything else to add?


----------



## dahussla (30 December 2010)

Dai Itchi $4 per share buyout offer means the share prices jumped 46% yesterday


----------

